# Replacing AP flour with Spelt Flour



## letscook (Dec 20, 2005)

Trying to get info on spelt flour.   Is 1 cup spelt flour equal to 1 cup of AP Flour. 
any info would be appeciated. thanks  Happy Holidays


----------



## Dina (Dec 20, 2005)

Spelt is more than just a nutritious product. The whole grain flour is the perfect answer for those people who want to eat good, tasty whole grain products. Organic, unbleached spelt flour is the same grain with most of the bran (fiber) removed, and nothing added. As far as I'm concerned, it is equivalent to AP flour.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's what Baking 911 said:

"*SPELT: *An ancient grain gaining popularity today as a wheat substitute. Similar to high protein wheat (flour). If substituting for wheat (flour) in a recipe, reduce the liquid by 25%. Do not over knead; gluten is sensitive."


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2005)

As it is a higher protein flour than AP, it's best use may be for breads rather than cookies.  The gluten could effect the texture of the cookies.


----------



## letscook (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you all and Happy Holidays.


----------

